# Need Review about Circle company



## cacklebolt (Jan 18, 2013)

My friend and me were discussing about PSUs and he mentioned a company called Circle which makes PSUs and cabinets. He repeatedly kept saying that they make good products.Am listing their website.Please provide a review.

website

And I forgot to mention their website and products looks interesting and they sell in China,HK,India,UAE,USA.


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 18, 2013)

before checking for reviews see if the brand has got a service center in your area. if not, its best to move on to some other brand. you see seasonic is a great brand.. but its not as popular in india as corsair due to its lack of quality service. 

for Circular, it certainly looks promising with 80+ ratings and all.. but Service... the Service links at the bottom dont work. so best if you'd stay away from it.


----------



## cacklebolt (Jan 18, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> before checking for reviews see if the brand has got a service center in your area. if not, its best to move on to some other brand. you see seasonic is a great brand.. but its not as popular in india as corsair due to its lack of quality service.
> 
> for Circular, it certainly looks promising with 80+ ratings and all.. but Service... the Service links at the bottom dont work. so best if you'd stay away from it.



will check.You see my friend builds PCs as a hobby and professionally and he says he knows about the service centres and all.


----------



## ghost_z (Jan 18, 2013)

To be honest there case(cheap ones) are decent i mean in build quality in the genric case category but they still lack proper cooling cable management and some basic features !
and no, their psus are absolutely not recommended when you can grab a quality corsair 430 watt psu in 2.5k !


----------



## cacklebolt (Jan 18, 2013)

ghost_z said:


> To be honest there case(cheap ones) are decent i mean in build quality in the genric case category but they still lack proper cooling cable management and some basic features !
> and no, their psus are absolutely not recommended when you can grab a quality corsair 430 watt psu in 2.5k !



understood about psus... but i dont understand about their cases


----------



## saswat23 (Jan 18, 2013)

Cabinets are overpriced too. 
May be it would be cheaper locally. 

And Circle is not a new brand IMO. I have been seeing its products since the last 4-5 years.


----------



## warfreak (Jan 18, 2013)

They are offering a "80+Gold Certified" 1250 watt power supply for a mere Rs. 5550? Sounds too good to be true.  Also there is no mention of the amps on the 12V rails. 
BTW, about the cabinets, the entry level cabinets are actually good (certainly better than VIP). Some pcs in my office are using that cabinet. not sure about the higher end ones though.


----------



## cacklebolt (Jan 18, 2013)

saswat23 said:


> Cabinets are overpriced too.
> May be it would be cheaper locally.
> 
> And Circle is not a new brand IMO. I have been seeing its products since the last 4-5 years.



I am not taljing about whether they are new. I liked their cabbys and wanted one.


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 19, 2013)

Heard about them before, but I don't have any idea about the quality of their product.


----------



## sumonpathak (Jan 19, 2013)

Circle shouldn't be compared to seasonic 
on topic:stay away from them...Circle i mean.


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 19, 2013)

Just cross-checked.
Fake 80+ certification advertising.

80+ certification list: Ecova Plug Load Solutions

Nothing is mentioned about this company named 'Circle'.


----------



## cacklebolt (Jan 19, 2013)

d6bmg said:


> Just cross-checked.
> Fake 80+ certification advertising.
> 
> 80+ certification list: Ecova Plug Load Solutions
> ...



The services tab on their site doesnt seem to work either.


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 19, 2013)

Update: reported their site and all their PSUs at 80+


----------



## cacklebolt (Jan 19, 2013)

Reported to whom ?? and what do you mean by reported all their PSUs are at 80+ ??


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 19, 2013)

AlphaQ said:


> Reported to whom ?? and what do you mean by reported all their PSUs are at 80+ ??



see their website, you will understand by yourself.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Jan 19, 2013)

they dont even know the spelling of cabinets they've written cabinate , check on their site !lol !


----------



## saswat23 (Jan 21, 2013)

Check their PSU pricing here: 
Power Supply Unit


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 21, 2013)

saswat23 said:


> Check their PSU pricing here:
> Power Supply Unit



bad site to buy products from, specially electronics..


----------

